# Custom Starboard Fort Myers Area?



## Darkside (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm sure Boat Outfitters in Oviedo can make it & they will ship if you can't find anyone local.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Try "A D & D Plastics / 901 NE 27th, Suite 1 / Cape Coral / Joe Minnella, Jr. / 239-772-9515"

Small, family owned. I've used him several times. Always accommodating.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

Buffalo Bob said:


> Try "A D & D Plastics / 901 NE 27th, Suite 1 / Cape Coral / Joe Minnella, Jr. / 239-772-9515"
> 
> Small, family owned. I've used him several times. Always accommodating.


Will do, thanks!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

You can build it with normal wood working tools. I wouldn't pay crazy prices thinking it needs to be cnc'd


----------

